# Clingy cat



## Iownayetti (20 April 2014)

Just wondering if anyone can throw any light on this.

I have 5 cats, all rescues, had most of them for 6 years, however the youngster who I've had or 2 years has become obsessively clingy with me.
He follows me everywhere, even to the loo and waits outside for me.
He scratches at my bedroom door at night and wont leave me alone when I'm on the sofa.

He eats well and mixes well with the others and is an excellent mouser 

It's driving me insane !

Can anyone help ?

Many thanks in advance


----------



## Meowy Catkin (20 April 2014)

Is he part bred oriental by any chance?


----------



## Iownayetti (20 April 2014)

Faracat said:



			Is he part bred oriental by any chance?
		
Click to expand...

Hi

He's just a bog standard moggie


----------



## Meowy Catkin (20 April 2014)

I know that people often think of cats as loaners or at least happy with their own company but some (generally the oriental types, which is why I asked) are very into being with their humans. I do wonder if it's just his personality but it's odd that it's developed over a long period of time. Was he very timid when you first got him?


----------



## Iownayetti (20 April 2014)

He's never been the bravest of cats, scared of the hoover and hairdryer, but he was never clingy like this.

He is so obsessed that if my other half gives me a cuddle he will try and get him away from me by spagging his hands !


----------



## suestowford (21 April 2014)

I had a cat once who used to growl if she was disturbed while she was sleeping on my lap. If the phone rang, or someone came to the door, she would growl at it.


----------



## Liane (22 April 2014)

I have a feral cat that I inherited with the yard, he now so tame all he wants is for me to pick him up, he drives me mad following me around miaowing. He will come and watch me ride in the school, sits in each stable while I muck out and then follows me to the muck heap each time, down the field to do fencing/poo picking, he literally doesn't leave me alone!! If I am around the yard all day he will just walk around with me all day, he is more like a dog!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (22 April 2014)

Iownayetti said:



			Just wondering if anyone can throw any light on this.

I have 5 cats, all rescues, had most of them for 6 years, however the youngster who I've had or 2 years has become obsessively clingy with me.
He follows me everywhere, even to the loo and waits outside for me.
He scratches at my bedroom door at night and wont leave me alone when I'm on the sofa.

He eats well and mixes well with the others and is an excellent mouser 

It's driving me insane !

Can anyone help ?

Many thanks in advance
		
Click to expand...

 our 10 year old does that to hubby follows him to the loo (not a good idea without a gas mask)

 I have renamed him  Mucus like the advert of benalin as he clings to hubby like a bad smell


----------



## thewonderhorse (22 April 2014)

HGA-12 said:



			our 10 year old does that to hubby follows him to the loo (not a good idea without a gas mask)

 I have renamed him  Mucus like the advert of benalin as he clings to hubby like a bad smell
		
Click to expand...

I love that!

Yes I have two like that. They are like flipping bookends either side of me and will sit on the bathroom chair whilst i am using the facilities. They will all (four in total) also come for a walk down the fields with the dog. Its highly annoying but very sweet at the same time.

The two in question were both strays and not kittens when they arrived but look at me with what I can only describe as devotion and love in their eyes. Lol.

My OH doesn't really like cats either so if he is on earlys they will wait till he's left and all jump on the bed with me.


----------



## Iownayetti (22 April 2014)

He has now taken to running up my leg and sitting on my shoulder like a s**ding parrot !


----------



## Amymay (22 April 2014)

I had a cat that was similar, in that she was my shadow, although not necessarily 'clingy'.

Your little cat sounds rather intimidated by the frowd as it were, and would probably be better of as an only cat.


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (24 April 2014)

I love clingy cats, I feel flattered that they want to be so close to me . Although mucking out is a slow process with a cat on your shoulder!


----------



## Serianas (29 April 2014)

Our cat is very clingy... to the point where he will waddle into the kitchen and meow because hes alone... 

Although at 7 kilos I cant imagine doing anything with him on my shoulder!!! hes a very tall boy, whos solidly built....


----------



## cloverleaf1985 (29 April 2014)

My girl is very clingy but I love it  my previous cat bless her was very aloof, so to have a cat that loves sitting on my lap, sleeping next to me at night, sits with me while I wash the dishes or hang the washing out is lovely 

She's a normal moggie but didn't get any attention really in her previous home.


----------

